# Digitales Funkthermometer



## tams (17. Okt. 2008)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand weiterhelfen kann ich suche ein gutes Funkthermometer womit ich meine Wassertemperatur messen kann??? Wollte aber kein Schwimmthermometer, sondern besser so ein Max./Min.-Thermometer mit Fühler. Wo bekommt man das wohl?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## CityCobra (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

Servus!

Schau mal auf www.conrad.de 

und dann gib mal in der Suche die Artikel-Nr.: 646341 - 62 ein oder schau einfach unter:

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=646341


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

ich glaub die sind dann aber nicht Regen- Wasserdicht und frostsicher ....

und in welcher Teichwasserschicht willst du dann messen ?


----------



## tams (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

Hi Ralf, 

danke für die Tipps. Ja gute Frage welche Teichwasserschicht wären denn wichtig oder sinnvoll zu messen?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Platin (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

Hallo!

Bei mir ist dieses Min-Max-Thermometer von Sigm@ im Einsatz:

Klick!

Ist zwar kein Funk, aber hat schön große Zahlen :smoki 

Sensor/Fühler ist wasserdicht und 3m lang!!!
Ich messe am Grund.


----------



## tams (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

Hi Thorsten, 

sieht gut aus, scheint ausreichend zu sein. Werde ich mir mal besorgen. Heissen Danke für den Tipp. 
Obwohl Funk schon nett wäre. Konnte aber bei 3,2,1 noch nichts passendes finden.

Gruß
T.


----------



## Platin (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

Hallo Torsten  

Wenn du ein Funkthermometer mit wasserdichtem Fühler findest, bitte posten!
Würde mich auch interressieren, hab noch nix in der Richtung gefunden


----------



## tams (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

Ok falls ich was finde, poste ich.

Gruß
T


----------



## Eugen (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

Hi,

sucht ihr sowas :
http://cgi.ebay.de/FUNK-Pool-Schwim...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## CityCobra (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> sucht ihr sowas :
> http://cgi.ebay.de/FUNK-Pool-Schwim...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


Ist das nicht in etwa mit dem von mir geposteten identisch?:  

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=646341

Laut Beschreibung misst der Fühler/Sensor bis ca. 100 mm Tiefe.
Ob das reicht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Platin (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

Hallo Eugen und Mark!

Geht schon in die Richtung was wir suchen, aber der Fühler/ Sensor misst nur die Oberflächentemperatur. (Winter: Frost...)
Interessanter wäre die Temperatur bei 1m oder/und am Grund, speziell im Winter. (Koiteiche sind meist über 1,5m)
100mm = 10cm.......


----------



## renne40 (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*



			
				Platin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eugen und Mark!
> 
> Geht schon in die Richtung was wir suchen, aber der Fühler/ Sensor misst nur die Oberflächentemperatur. (Winter: Frost...)
> Interessanter wäre die Temperatur bei 1m oder/und am Grund, speziell im Winter. (Koiteiche sind meist über 1,5m)
> 100mm = 10cm.......


Hallo
Wie wärs, wenn ihr den Fühler auf 1m Tiefe versenken würdet?
Ist er wasserdicht?
LG Rainer


----------



## Volker S (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

Wieviel darf das denn kosten?

Ich selber benutze den Klimalogger von TFA (bis zu 5 Außensensoren anschließbar) - kostet ca. 42,-€ + einen Funk-Sensor (mit 3m Kabelsensor wasserdicht) 11,95-.

Dann gibt es noch einen "kleinen" Klimalogger (bis zu 3 Außensensoren) für ca. 29,- + Sensor (keine Ahnung wieviel der kostet).

Beide Geräte haben einen recht großen Datenspeicher und können mit dem PC ausgelesen werden.


-volker-


----------



## Platin (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

Danke Volker!

Hab das gerade bei 3-2-1 meins gefunden:
Klick!
Aussensensor 11,95€, fehlt nur noch eine Basisstation dazu! (siehe Beschreibung)


----------



## Volker S (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Digitales Funkthermometer*

Ja genau. Von diesen Sensoren habe ich 4 Stück (habe noch 2 andere Sensoren zusätzlich in Betrieb) im Einsatz. Einer von diesen 11,95- - Sensoren misst seit fast einem Jahr kontinuierlich die Teichtemperatur (Wert wird stündlich aufgezeichnet).

Wenn Du nicht aufzeichnen möchtest, kannst Du den Sensor eigentlich auch ohne Wetterstation betreiben. Habe nämlich festgestellt, dass man das Sensorkabel sehr gut verlängern kann. Bei einem Sensor habe ich das Kabel mit 7m Doppellitze (insgesamt also 10m bis zum Messfühler) verlängert. 

Leider hat dieser Sensor auch einen Nachteil den ich Dir nicht verschweigen möchte. Das Teil schafft niemals die versprochenen 100m Funkdistanz. Gut, der Wert (100m) gilt immer für freie Fläche, trotzdem schwächelt er in dieser Disziplin ziemlich. Wenn eine Betonwand dazwischen ist würde ich von einer Distanz von 20-25m ausgehen (wenn Du keine zusätzlichen Störsender in Deiner Wohngegend hast).
Trotzdem, mit dem Problem kämpfen viele Hersteller. Von meinen 4 Sendern schwächelt hat Einer. Den habe ich dann mit den besagten 7m näher ans Haus geholt. Hätte zwar gedacht, dass ich ihn neu kalibrieren muss (das kann sowohl mein Klimalogger, als auch meine benutzte Auslesesoftware PC-Wetterstation (WSWin)), aber das brauchte ich dann doch nicht.

Hier mal ein Link mit Kurztests von Wetterstationen (da wurde auch mein Klimalogger getestet).

-volker-


----------

